# Burley Kidback Installation Question.



## zoom2zoom (Apr 26, 2010)

i have a Burley Paso Dablo Tandem and i ordered a Burley Kidback kit from Tandem East.

when i installed the timing ring inside the crank, the ring is too close to the bike frame and the chain is rubbing against the frame.

Can someone please let me know if there are alternatives of the installation?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Have you asked Tandems East?


----------



## zoom2zoom (Apr 26, 2010)

I did ask Tandem East last night.. recommendation to put the timing ring outside of the current ring with spacer, than get a longer BB on the child crank so it lines up.

I am also thinking to get a longer BB on the current crank and thus i can have space for the timing ring that will still go on the inside of the crank, but not sure if that will effect the chain alignment on the pilot's crank.

It is current at my bike shop now and hopefully they will come up with a solution.


----------

